# Paddlepalozza 2011 - Clinton River



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Saturday, June 4th!


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

I'll be there


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Might be a mud slide, 
water levels will be lower than last year

Stealing water from area lakes - frowned upon by powerboaters
especially when they pay HIGH property taxes for lakefront property.
They won't take kindly to paddlers taking water they paid for
with court ordered legal lake levels on the books since the 1950's.
Example:
http://www.ltu.edu/cm/attach/e1dab339-dde0-4c7a-b702-d0d0ea7d4490/Cass%20Lake.pdf
Each lake in Oakland county has a similar document
The Drain Code--Act 40 of 1956, gives the County Water Resources Commissioner 
powers and responsibilities to govern legally established drainage systems.
http://1.usa.gov/drainCode

This is a big file - will take time to load - be patient
http://bit.ly/DrainLake

ALL the water comes thru a ""choke point" 
being Pontiac Crystal Lake on South Blvd ( Golf Drive )
-then it goes underground to the Clinton.
It's nice and laden with fertilizer runoff from the municipal golf course
-making the water around the golf course a thick green goopy algae mess
http://bit.ly/GolfLake

The Clinton has "issues" to overcome, legally, and environmentally


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

The Clinton certainly does have "issues" that truly need to be contended with, for the health of the river. However, I still consider certain sections of it an absolute gem for the area. Additionally, regardless of if there may be politics involved, having an event like Paddlepalooza builds interest in paddle sports, preservation, and the community. I really think its a great thing.

I'll be there with my wife and friends.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm assuming it's an all volunteer (nonpaid) safety squad
working under the auspices of being good Samaritans

In years past, lots of swimmers, pinned boats, etc. 
Livery service didn't seem too pleased at the carnage.
Many complete novices paddling in strong currents :sad:


----------



## Pyranha (Apr 6, 2010)

Willi_H2O said:


> I'm assuming it's an all volunteer (nonpaid) safety squad
> working under the auspices of being good Samaritans
> 
> In years past, lots of swimmers, pinned boats, etc.
> ...


I agree, there certainly should be more emphasis on safety, with actual trained SWR individuals, radio equipped, in certain sections. Possibly the only trained individual last year was the life guard under the Livernois drop, who certainly had his hands full. 

For the most part though, I cant think of any particularly precarious maneuvers or places on the Squirrel to Livernois section, when the water is less than 2' or 200 flow. However they probally should have had a more noticeable exit before the Livernois drop, for those who dont wish to run it. That section is a world apart from the strainers, cross currents, and quick turning section from Livernois to Yates.

I will state though that if they ever held the event when it was over 2' it would be a horrendous mistake, with the number of absolute green and novice paddlers. Heck, I still consider myself a novice paddler. So how does the Shiawassee River compare? I know there were a few good sized events there last summer, unfortunately we were out of town those days and have yet to paddle it at all.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Do to June record high river levels *paddlepalooza has been canceled and rescheduled.*

The new date is *Saturday, September 24, 2011*.

Clinton River Watershed Council
1115 W. Avon Road
Rochester Hills, Michigan 48309
*248-601-0606*

JOIN US in Holly, Michigan instead that weekend
Sponsored by HeadWatersTrails Inc. (non-profit 501 3c)
http://www.headwaterstrailsinc.org/about_us.htm

*Shiawassee River Paddle Event*[/B][/FONT][/SIZE] on *June 5, 2011* 

Enter the Race for competition
OR -- join us for the_ *""Pleasure Paddle""*_

Paddle 7 miles of numerous twists, turns, switchbacks, ponds & lakes
enjoying great scenery and wildlife along the river in Oakland County.

An old video will people a glimpse of what to expect:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2888318540592134799#
 
http://www.headwaterstrailsinc.org/R...onform2011.doc

Canoes available for rental thru Heavners Livery
Shuttle transport all day long until 6pm

http://www.uscanoe.com/Event.cfm?Event_ID=944

June 5th, 2011 - Join over 100 local paddlers for a day of fun

http://www.goracego.com/Search/event...9310a1ce2.aspx

Water Trail Map
http://www.umflint.edu/outreach/asse...-trail-map.pdf

PUT-IN
WaterWorks Park
602 South Broad St, Holly, MI 48442-1674

TAKE-OUT
Strom Park
299 South East Street, Fenton,MI
near the East Street Bridge.

Start : WaterWorks Park in Holly, Michigan
End : Strom Park in Fenton, Michigan
Distance : 7 scenic miles of twists and turns

Schedule :
10:30 am : On-site registration WaterWorks Park
11:30 am : Introductory Ceremony
11:45 am : Experienced Canoeists Start
12:15 pm : Novice/Youth Canoeists Start
12:45 pm : Kayak/ Single person canoeists Start
****1:15 pm : Leisure/fun paddle Start ******
6:00 pm : Final river sweep completed

Canoes available for rental thru Heavners Livery
Shuttle transport all day long until 6pm

Questions ?
Call Sue Julian, 248-634-3513
or email sjulian @ provide dot net
​


----------

